# Aqua Splash, Hertfordshire - Feb 2014



## Landie_Man (Mar 22, 2014)

Visited with Mr Dan and Special K back in Feb, excuse the delay, been a bit busy!

Aqua Splash was quite an impressive Water Park in its day and I remember going there on a number of occasions as a child. The pool is situated in Hertfordshire and was opened in around 1995. 

As has been proven lately; a lot of these “Out of Town” Leisure Parks which became very popular in the 80s and 90s are dying out as the High Street is thankfully slowly reviving itself, or so it seems.

Last time I visited in April 2010 it was looking sorry for itself and in desperate need of an overhaul. By November 2013 Aqua Splash had closed down along with Burger King. Now only half of the Leisure Park is in operation as builders develop the inside. Its not confirmed what’s happening but the shell is certainly remaining in place for what I believe will be restaurants.

Aqua Splash housed a whole host of awesome flumes; including a Lazy River with “Tyre Ride” which I believe was later named “Abyss”, Multi Slides, an awesome Rapids Ride and of course the well known “Space Bowl” or the “Plughole Ride” as I used to call it which used to scare me, including a nearly 20 year old me who was winded on it in 2010! 

It was an awesome place when it was open and it looks like attempts were made to revive it and it closed after 18 years of business. 

We had to visit later in the day as builders work everyday here. I have obtained an external for this reason.



I apologise again for my "Shutter Happy Syndrome", for a derpy old pool I found this to be quite picturesque. 
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





More At:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157641369096575/


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2014)

Love that, thanks!


----------



## King Al (Mar 23, 2014)

This is great LM, very odd without the water! Some of the pics of the pipes and switches actually remind me of pyestock!


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

Was an interesting night.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 23, 2014)

Smashing but what a waste!ace pics.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 23, 2014)

I love this post..I love anything different from the norm.thanks and great pics.


----------



## cheesecrisps (Mar 23, 2014)

nice bit of history and great pics 10/10 well done you.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice one sir, certainly something a bit different!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 24, 2014)

Love these shots!


----------



## CSwift (Mar 24, 2014)

WOW I didn't even know this had closed down! Round the corner from where I grew up!! Spent YEARS of my life in this place!!

Thanks for the report and pics!


----------



## stouffer (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for this. Used to spend loads of time there as a kid, loved it! It was getting really quite dirty and nasty in recent years but there was still lots of local opposition to it closing. Leisure World itself had been like a 90s time warp for years, such a weird place.


----------



## steveT (Apr 4, 2014)

Pretty cool. Looks very strange without the water though. Great shots!


----------



## banshee (Apr 5, 2014)

great pics but what an ugly looking place it is.


----------

